# I found this interesting, ebay.



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I was listing a few hunts on ebay and found this interesting.
Attention Sellers:

 Alert
Before completing your listing for hunting or fishing trips, make sure you don't include pictures of dead animals because they're prohibited on eBay. Listings for canned hunts (usually hunts that involve animals that are fenced in) are also not permitted.

Make sure your listing follows these guidelines. If it doesn't, it may be removed, and your buying and selling privileges could be restricted.

For more details, see our animals and wildlife products policy.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, I guess that is their option for doing business. I don't agree with this position, but it is certainly their deal if they want to go there.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

It's a private business so they have that right, just like the guy who owns the property has the right to run a high-fence hunting operation.

I did look at the first page of hunts on ebay though, most are high fence ops, one of the top 3 or 4 had the **** fence in the picture.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Renegade said:


> It's a private business so they have that right, just like the guy who owns the property has the right to run a high-fence hunting operation.
> 
> I did look at the first page of hunts on ebay though, most are high fence ops, one of the top 3 or 4 had the **** fence in the picture.


Some states forbid high-fence hunting operations. The state's claim is that they own the wildlife.

Wyoming is an example. The Cambell Soup guy started a high-fence game farm up around Gillette WY and got shut down by the WY Game & Fish and the county sheriffs dept. He fought it and eventually took the issue all the way to the US Supreme Court and lost the case.

Note that Wyoming does have *one* high fence operation: the NX Bar Ranch. It has two high fences, one of which is on the Montana border. Their operation (business) was started before the WY Game & Fish was chartered. Teddy Roosevelt hunted the ranch the ranch. One of my close friends is the range manager and lead guide on NX Bar.


----------

